# Warhammer forge realeases



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/EMPIRE-IRONSIDES-HANDGUNNER-CONVERSION-SET.html

Warhammer forge has released some fancy empire handgunners and a Land ship (Awesome models)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It's normally a good idea to have the pics ready before you post.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> It's normally a good idea to have the pics ready before you post.


didn't want to get ninja'd


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Lovely boat.

Now all need - apart from a sack of cash - is reason to use it (or the guts to convert it extensively enough to be a Warshrine)


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Fuck yes!

I am loving warhammer forge and thier ability to put the mental back into warhammer. Rules aren't too shabby either.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The first one makes me laugh :laugh:. What can go in water, and drive on the highway?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

at last!!!!!! been waiting for that land ship since september


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just noticed 

The Nuln Ironsides Handgunner conversion Kit contains ten resin Handgunner figures wearing heavy armour and is designed to be used with the plastic Empire Handgunner weapons. 

sooo we need to buy empire handgunners to get ONE part for them (the guns)!!!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Rathios1337 said:


> sooo we need to buy empire handgunners to get ONE part for them (the guns)!!!


Yes, but then you use the rest of the plastic kit to build 10 crossbowmen...or use some spare guns from a previous kit...

Also, did anyone notice the snippet in the email newsletter, about Mark Bedford working on a Warhammer Forge Skaven model? *crosses fingers for some truly mental*


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> Yes, but then you use the rest of the plastic kit to build 10 crossbowmen...or use some spare guns from a previous kit...


*facepalm* sorry unfamiliar of the kits and impatient reader when it does not really interest me


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Rathios1337 said:


> *facepalm* sorry unfamiliar of the kits and impatient reader when it does not really interest me


interested you enough to mention it lol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ironsides are quality - the Captain just bring's Barrett engineers to whole new level. I love it - stick that with Lore of Metal+Fire, hell yeah - reroll to hits and +1 to wound.

The Land Ship is a fantastic model, but it's rules were slightly lacklustre; although it should be fun running that into an enemy unit - and hoping for it to be nuked - D6 S8 Hits? YESH PLEASH.

I love the Land Ship - it's suitable enough to use for a Steam Tank as well which is what I love the best. Unlike 40K, the fact that every model produced yet is "legal" for play representing normal Army Books is fantastic.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> Also, did anyone notice the snippet in the email newsletter, about Mark Bedford working on a Warhammer Forge Skaven model? *crosses fingers for some truly mental*


I saw that too. I am looking forward to seeing what kind of insanity they add for the verminous horde:spiteful:<rubs hands together while laughing manically>


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I missed that photo when I was looking through them. That is great! RUNAWAY!!!!!


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

looking at that and reading the rules i cant help but wonder if that would like good being pulled by rhinox with lots of gnoblers and a scarplauncher or too, with perhaps the pirate maneater on top directing things, would be very cool.

heck this could be used for either the slayer pirates or teh sartosian vampire, and make a big army of vampire pirates who decided to go on land for a bit.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The land boat looks awesome. I would love to get one to just paint!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I spy (with my little eye) something that looks like a Chaos Dwarf in the newsletter (being the second special miniature for Open Day) a dead give away might be the name in link to the image "chaosdshownl.jpg":








That intrigues me!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

DestroyerHive said:


> The first one makes me laugh :laugh:. What can go in water, and drive on the highway?


they have a boat/car in London that can do it, so why not in Warhammer?

Man, that boat/car/tank is awesome!. Just don't know what I'd use it for


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Even as a non empire player, that Land Ship is superb. I can't wait to see what other big kits they're going to produce for Fantasy. It does seem like theres a concious effort to steer the game towards almost Apocalypse levels in a sense, and thats fine because personally I think thats how Fantasy should be played.

On another note, the little teaser note has some very promising snippets in it. My guesses would be some Chaos Dwarf models for conjunction with the combined Chaos book they mentioned (seems to be a hint of a Taurus in there too), and I can *kinda* see Mark Bedfords project being a FW Greater Daemon scale Verminlord being as GW just released the Hellpit Abomination and the current VL model is absolutely ancient. Might just be wishlisting, but who knows.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> The first one makes me laugh :laugh:. What can go in water, and drive on the highway?


A penguin in a car?


----------

